# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) > آموزش: ویدئو های فارسی شده Entity Framework

## milanFan

چند تا ویدئوی آموزشی هستش در  رابطه با entity framework  که زیر نویس فارسی شدن.کسایی که علاقه مند هستند دانلودشون کنند.
اگر هم مایل هستید کار زیر نویس رو برای ویدئو های این مجموعه انجام بدید تو پیام خصوصی بهم اطلاع بدید.


امیدوارم با کمک هم این مجموعه را بتونیم کامل کنیم.


چگونگی ایجاد یک Entity Data Model از روی پایگاه داده

ساخت Entity Data Model بروش Model first

برسی کلاس های ایجاد شده در یک Entity Data Model

استفاده از Entity Data Model در پروژه های مختلف

استفاده از LINQ در Entity Framework

درج، ویرایش و حذف موجودیت ها در Entity Framework

نمایش و ویرایش اطلاعات Master/Details در Entity Framework
نمایش آنلاین

شخصی سازی Entity Data Model با استفاده از T4 Template

استفاده از قالب POCO در تولید کد - Entity Framework


استفاده از Stored Procedure ها در Entity Framework
برای جلوگیری از بهم ریختگی مطالب بمرور لینک های جدید رو در همین پست می ذارم.

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

در حال تکمیل قسمت های بعدی آموزش هستیم به محض اماده شدن در سایت قرار خواهیم داد.

----------


## milanFan

اینم قسمت چهارم:

استفاده از Entity Data Model در پروژه های مختلف

----------


## milanFan

دوستان عزیز دارم بخش پنجم این مجموعه رو زیر نویس می کنم...بزودی تو همین سایت میذارم براتون...عنوان این بخش کار با Linq هستش.

اگر علاقه دارید به زیر نویس کردن مطالب آموزشی خوشحال می شم اگر شما هم کمک کنید.

----------


## milanFan

اینم بخش پنجم از این مجموعه ....

استفاده از LINQ در Entity Framework

نمایش آنلاین

کسی نمی خواد کمک کنه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## milanFan

ویدئوی ششم از این مجموعه رو هم کردم...برای شما عزیزان میذارم.امیدوارم که مفید باشه.

درج، ویرایش و حذف موجودیت ها در Entity Framework

پخش آنلاین

----------


## milanFan

قسمت سوم از این مجموعه هم توسط دوست خوبم Sirwan Afifi آماده شده. برای عزیزان لینک دانلودش رو می ذارم.



برسی کلاس های ایجاد شده در یک Entity Data Model

نمایش آنلاین

----------


## milanFan

ویدئوی جدید : 

نمایش و ویرایش اطلاعات Master/Details در Entity Framework
نمایش آنلاین

----------


## milanFan

قسمت نهم : 

شخصی سازی Entity Data Model با استفاده از T4 Template

لینک دانلود

----------


## milanFan

قسمت دهم :

استفاده از قالب POCO در تولید کد - Entity Framework

لینک دانلود

----------


## gama_slv

در این ویدئو ها از یک دیتابیس به نام Advanture WorksLT استفاده شده است .چگونه میتوان این دیتابیس را دانلود کرد؟

----------


## milanFan

این دیتابیس از دیتابیس های سمپل ماکروسافت هستش .... فکر می کنم تو codeplex بشه پیداش کرد

----------


## milanFan

استفاده از Stored Procedure ها در Entity Framework

----------


## mojimojimoj

ضمن سلام و خسته نباشید به خاطر کار واقعا ارزندتون
یک سوال داشتم از خدمتتون
خواستم بپرسم چرا ویدئوها چند تا درمیون هستند و چرا پیوسته نمیذارید اونها رو؟ چون مثلا مبحث مهم "استفاده از دیتا مدل در پروژه های مختلف" تازه در ویدئو بعدی توضیح داده میشد که متاسفانه نیست!
البته میدونم که ترجمه همه ی ویدئو ها کار بسیار وقت گیریه
خواهش من اینه که اگه میشه لینک دانلود همه ی ویدئوها رو حتی بدون زیرنویس فارسی قرار بدبد تا مطالب پیوسته باشن
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## dokhmal

> در این ویدئو ها از یک دیتابیس به نام Advanture WorksLT استفاده شده است .چگونه میتوان این دیتابیس را دانلود کرد؟


 تو ویدئو سوم استاد می گه از دیتابیس َAW superLT برای آموزش استفاده کرده ،   تو گوگل سرچ کنید پیدا میشه من لینک زیر رو پیدا کردم و دانلود کردم
http://msftdbprodsamples.codeplex.co...ses/view/93587

----------


## c_doost

مفهوم  Entity Framework چیه؟

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

> مفهوم  Entity Framework چیه؟


فکر کنم خوندن این مقاله کفایت بکنه

----------


## f.beigirad

داش یه منبع فارسی خوب معرفی کن.
این بالایی زبون اصلیه.
مبتدیهایی مث من فارسیشم بزور میفهمن

----------


## f.beigirad

داش یه منبع فارسی خوب معرفی کن.
این بالایی زبون اصلیه.
مبتدیهایی مث من فارسیشم بزور میفهمن

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

سلام
دوست عزیز خیلی خوب بود واقعا خیلی لطف کردید
فقط ای کاش سورس پروزه ها رو قرار می دادید

بنده یک مشکلی که دارم با entity framework، از این روشی که در فیلم استفاده می کنم ولی وقتی ذخیره کردن هیچ تغییری اعمال نمی شه و در sql profiler هم هیچی نشون نمی ده
نم یدونم مشکل از نسخه ویژوال استودیو 2012 من هستش یا...

----------


## aryanss

لینکا خرابن
کسی نیست درستشون کنه ؟

----------


## djmori

سلام

خب دوست عزیز نحوه ی فارسی کردن زیرنویس چجوریه تا دوستان بتونن کمک کنن؟؟؟

یعنی باید ترجمه کنن یا نه شیوه ی خاصی داره؟؟

ممنون

----------


## nasr

میشه شماره بزارید که مثلا برای استارت یادگیری از کجا شروع کنیم؟

کدومش برای استارت و شروع کار است؟

ممنون

----------

